# ResumeHype.com - Review?



## cancer10 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I just launched this site in an intention that this will be a free service for life long. Yes thats true, you can avail this service for free as long as you are alive 


With ResumeHype you can now host your resume for FREE - www.resumehype.com


Features -

- Fast and easy Signup.
- Your own Easy to remember URL for your resume. Eg: *resumehype.com/raj
- Ability to Hide/unhide your resume.
- Create upto 3 resumes under your account.
- Microsoft Word like online editor.
- Share it with anyone, anywhere.
- Counter to show you how many times your resume has been viewed.
- No Advertisements Anywhere.
- 100% Free For Lifetime.


Comments/Suggestions/Opinions on its look and features are welcomed.


Email me at info@resumehype.com



Thanx
Shouvik


----------



## VexByte (Apr 8, 2008)

*Nice work !*


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 8, 2008)

u shud have posted it in Chit chat ... anyways , nice site !


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey, that's cool!


----------



## cancer10 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanx friends for rating my site, hope u enjoy my work and help me spread the word.

Thanx


----------



## casanova (Jul 2, 2008)

Sounds good enough


----------



## New (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice one man..looks good too..


----------

